
Why Silicon Valley Pushes the UBI Narrative - truted2
https://beta.trustory.io/claim/1299/argument/3240
======
tppiotrowski
Average earnings per employee at the big tech firms is around $400K iirc. Most
tech companies barely need to hire employees to scale. WhatsApp is another
extreme example of ~50 employees servicing 500 million customers.

------
domnomnom
Because virtue signaling + "we're so great we'll beat humans"

~~~
0_gravitas
ah yes, those virtue signalers always calling for UBI, just like Nixon, the
worst of them all!

~~~
russellbeattie
Nixon was so complicated... A unrepentant sociopath that would pretty much do
anything for power, yet he created the EPA, signed the Clean Air Act, Clean
Water Act, Endangered Species Act, Title IX, Consumer Product Safety and OSHA.
He also signed SALT and AMB, got rid of the draft, initiated lowering the
voting age to 18, ended the Vietnam war (well, after illegally helping prolong
it to get elected), took the U.S. off the gold standard, opened relations to
China, and took on organized crime. In addition, he also pushed the idea if a
negative income tax, which was basically UBI.

In today's world, he can be considered the most productive "Democratic"
president after FDR. Too bad he was legitimately nuts.

